# my loft project



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

so i bought this old old rv gutted ad will attach 4x16 flypen to the front two windows and put perches and nest boxes inside and separate as need in side.
what do you think??


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cool project, may just want to watch the heat a fan may help circulate the air with the windows you already have. you could put a leanto on the front and store stuff.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

RV loft WOW! i bet you could do some nice work on that good luck and post pics when finish.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I think its sweet! Although id put the flypen in the middle or use the back window, that way you can use the door to get inside. But I think its a cool idea, very original. Put mesh on the windows and split it as need be. Very nice keep this updated!


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

Making progress, I've gutted everything and now I'm covering it all with osb, the flypen will be omit the side, it will be 16x8 feet


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice work. I have an RV that has Homers and chickens. Looks like yours will be much nicer. I might steal some ideas from you... Keep up the great work.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

that would become a epic loft just make sure you take the tires out because someone might want you birds and drive away with the whole loft!!


----------

